# The *Cutest Jumping Picture Contest* RESULTS



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

5th place- Love the expression, you two look like just about to jump the moon!


Pony~Princess said:


>


4th place- Onyx is jumping his little heart out, I loved all the pics but this was my fave. I think the way he's holding his tail up is so cute!


Twilight Arabians said:


>


3rd place- I just love Mya, such a cute pony! And I love the expression in her eyes 


JustLeaveIt2Mya said:


>


2nd place- Misty, he can resist a sneaky practice. Maybe the rug is to hide his secret pegasus wings... he certainly looks as if he can fly!


jackieebitu said:


>


1st place- And the winner is... PJ, he is loving it! It may be a small jump but that makes no differance to him!


Pinto Pony said:


>


They were all soo great! so hard to choose, everyone was a winner 

View origional thread- http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/cutest-jumping-picture-contest-37569/page1/#post486944


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*and the special awards go to...*

These are the two pics i just couldnt leave out, love them, so sute and so goofy 



[B said:


> grayshell[/B]38;469340]Showjumping star of the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

aww thankyouu!! i came 2nd
btw shes a she 
thankyou!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

jackieebitu said:


> aww thankyouu!! i came 2nd
> btw shes a she
> thankyou!!


yeah makes more sense Misty=she, sorry x


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hehe, Heck, maybe I should think about jumping him in a few years.XD Thanks for the fun contest!!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> yeah makes more sense Misty=she, sorry x



hehe, thankyou anyway


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks  Great photos everyone!


----------

